# Datenpunkt



## PLCTEC (18 Juli 2007)

Hi

habe mal eine Frage.
Wer von euch kalkuliert den Preis für ein Programm in Datenpunkten ???
Was nehmt Ihr im pro Datenpunkt ??

Digital??
Analog??

netten Gruß


----------



## PeterEF (18 Juli 2007)

In Ausschreibungsunterlagen öffentlicher Aufträge ist das nicht unüblich, Beispiel Gebäudeautomation
(geringe Komplexität):

-digitalen Datenpunkt einlesen, rangieren, in SCADA darstellen: 10 min
-analogen Datenpunkt einlesen, skalieren, rangieren, Grenzwert überwachen, in SCADA darstellen: 20 min

Wir wurden allerdings nicht mit dem Auftrag bedacht, lags am Stundensatz oder weil ich zuviele Minuten angesetzt habe?


----------



## PLCTEC (18 Juli 2007)

Ja genau so ein Kram ist das

Nur nicht in Min. sonder sofort in €
Wer macht denn sowas öfters und kann mal eine Hausnummer sagen.
Als groben Richtwert 

Gruß


----------



## vollmi (18 Juli 2007)

Kommt auch immer etwas auf den Umfang draufan. 
So die Basis ist bei uns ca. 200 Euro pro Datenpunkt inkl. Hardware bis zum Leitsystem hoch.

Wenns natürlich nur 20 Stück sind rechnen wir auch in Aufwand.

mfG René


----------



## Flinn (20 Juli 2007)

*Praktikabel?*

Und der 17-te Analogwert kostet dann genauso viel wie der 16-te Analogwert?????

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Juli 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Und der 17-te Analogwert kostet dann genauso viel wie der 16-te Analogwert


 
So läuft das bei Ausschreibungen ... Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die Anderen ...


----------



## zotos (21 Juli 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kommt auch immer etwas auf den Umfang draufan.
> So die Basis ist bei uns ca. 200 Euro pro Datenpunkt inkl. Hardware bis zum Leitsystem hoch.
> 
> Wenns natürlich nur 20 Stück sind rechnen wir auch in Aufwand.
> ...



...



Flinn schrieb:


> Und der 17-te Analogwert kostet dann genauso viel wie der 16-te Analogwert?????
> 
> Gruß
> Flinn



Hmmm, ok! Dann noch mal der relevante Teil:



vollmi schrieb:


> ...
> Wenns natürlich *nur 20 Stück* sind rechnen wir auch in Aufwand.
> ...



Das ist schon Praktikabel. Der Preis erscheint mir zwar etwas gering aber das kommt wohl auf die Aufgabe an. Wenn da die Verkablung und IB mit dabei ist.


----------



## Flinn (22 Juli 2007)

Ok, Ok. Zotos bekommt dann noch mal eine Sonderversion meines Beitrages:

Und der 65-te Analogwert kostet dann genauso viel wie der 64-te Analogwert?????

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## zotos (22 Juli 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> ...
> Und der 65-te Analogwert kostet dann genauso viel wie der 64-te Analogwert?????
> ...



Wenn man eben nach Datenpunkten kalkuliert dann muss man sowas eben in der Kalkulation berücksichtigen. Das kann man eben auch nur dann sinnvoll machen wenn es genügend sind um das untergehen zu lassen. 
Darum muss das Auftragsvolumen eben auch ausreichend groß sein.

Um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben (ohne die Preise für realistisch zu halten):

Granulierung sagen wir mal im 8er Block um es auch dramatisch zu gestalten
Eigenkosten pro Datenpunkt 160€ und im VK 200€

Gekauft 24 benötigt 17
24 * 160€ /  17 = 225,88€

Gekauft 72 benötigt 65
72 * 160€ /  65 = 177,23€

Gekauft 200 benötigt 193
200 * 160€ / 193 = 165,80€

Wobei wenn wir schon einen 8er Block nehmen und dem Kunden einbauen hat der diese ja als Reserve drin und "darf" die auch bezahlen.


----------



## vollmi (22 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Gekauft 200 benötigt 193
> 200 * 160€ / 193 = 165,80€
> 
> Wobei wenn wir schon einen 8er Block nehmen und dem Kunden einbauen hat der diese ja als Reserve drin und "darf" die auch bezahlen.



Reserve wird üblicherweise eingerechnet.

Ausserdem lohnt sich das in erster Linie in Aufträgen die z.B. extrem viel Meldeeingänge haben aber wenig anspruchsvolle Steuerung.

Tunnelbeleuchtung ist z.B. so ein Fall. Da wird häufig pro Sicherungsautomat ein Hilfskontakt und ein Meldekontakt verlangt (2 Datenpunkte mit minimalstem Programmieraufwand)
Pro Zone mit 200 digitalen Eingängen (90% Meldungen ohne Steuerfunktion) kommen vieleicht 4 Analogeingänge die etwas aufwändiger verarbeitet werden. Da lohnt sich dann die Datenpunktrechnung ziemlich schnell.

mfG René


----------

